#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  They about power factor improvement by using phase advancer

## nishi

Que.
Question on power factor improvement by using phase advancer.





  Similar Threads: Power Factor Basics Power Factor Correction Techniques as mini project Electromagnetic wave as the transverse wave: phase factor in engineering physics 1 pdf free download Power factor improvement, harmonic reduction, filters ebook free download pdf Topological issues in single-phase power factor correction

----------


## agrawal

PHASE ADVANCER:phase advancers are used to improve the power factor of induction motors.The low power factor of an induction motor is due to the fact that its stator winding draws exciting current which lags behind the supply voltage by 90 degree.If the exciting ampere turns can be provided from some other A.C. source,then the stator winding will be relieved of exciting current and the power factor of the motor can be improved.This job is accomplished by the phase advancer which is simply an A.C exciter.The phase advancer is mounted on the shaft as the main motor and is connected in the rotor circuit of the motor. It provides exciting ampere turns to the rotor circuit at slip frequency.By providing more ampere turns than required,the induction motor can be made to operate on leading power factor like an over-excited synchronous motor.

----------

